# Woher Set-Items



## Phoe-Nix (3. August 2009)

Hallo Buffed Community. Habe mal mit Diablo angefangen und i-wo gelesen, dass das Himmlische Hüllen-Set ganz gut sein soll für den Anfang. Nun würde ich gerne wissen wo man (es gibt ja zig Sets) herbekommt. Für jede Hilfe dankbar :>


----------



## Zaratres (3. August 2009)

Random , glück und act bosse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^
Oder tauschbörse XD


----------



## Phoe-Nix (3. August 2009)

Oha. Bei sovielen Sets. Da bringen einem doch die Low-lvl sets nix mehr, weil wenn man mal ein low-lvl set zusammen hat schon viel zu hoch ist. Oder seh ich da irgendwas falsch? :S


----------



## Zaratres (3. August 2009)

Phoe-Nix schrieb:


> Oha. Bei sovielen Sets. Da bringen einem doch die Low-lvl sets nix mehr, weil wenn man mal ein low-lvl set zusammen hat schon viel zu hoch ist. Oder seh ich da irgendwas falsch? :S



für twinks schon glaub das himmlische is zwar eher so mittel schicht aber wegen hohr resi auch n hölle modus beliebt noch xD( kann sein das ich mich da jetz irr)^^


----------



## MasterXoX (6. August 2009)

Puh, also das droppt ganz random, am besten ja immernoch bei den Akt-Bossen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber dafür muss man wie Gedacht kämpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und wenn man dass dann erstmal zusammen hat, ist man eh schon zu hoch dafür. Aber dafür hat man dann schonmal ein Set für den nächsten Twink 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oder du tauscht mit anderen Leuten deine Wertsachen gegen solche oder andere Setteile aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bremgor (10. August 2009)

wenn ich auch noch ne Frage dazu stellen dürfte: Es gibt doch auch ein bestimmtes Barbarenset, unsterblicher König wenn ich mich nicht irre. Muss man da auch einfach lootglück haben oder kann man das nur bei bestimmten gegnern in bestimmten Gebieten looten?


----------



## Rungor (10. August 2009)

Bremgor schrieb:


> wenn ich auch noch ne Frage dazu stellen dürfte: Es gibt doch auch ein bestimmtes Barbarenset, unsterblicher König wenn ich mich nicht irre. Muss man da auch einfach lootglück haben oder kann man das nur bei bestimmten gegnern in bestimmten Gebieten looten?



in diablo kann alles überral droppen...es hat aber bei bestimmten gegnern mehr chance...probiers mal auf baal hell...oder trade ein bischen mit PGs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bremgor (10. August 2009)

Rungor schrieb:


> in diablo kann alles überral droppen...es hat aber bei bestimmten gegnern mehr chance...probiers mal auf baal hell...oder trade ein bischen mit PGs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Danke. Jetzt muss ihc mich aber mal outen: Ich und mein Opa sind bisher nie weiter als bis zu den urahnen in hölle gekommen. hab mir nochmal nen neuen char zugelegt, weil der alte echt verskillt war( ich hab mit dem neuen char 30 level tiefer mehr schaden gemacht)und bin inzwischen wieder bei den docks von kurast in hölle. Aber wir 2 schaffen das noch vor diablo3, das schwöre ich^^


----------



## Rungor (10. August 2009)

Bremgor schrieb:


> Danke. Jetzt muss ihc mich aber mal outen: Ich und mein Opa sind bisher nie weiter als bis zu den urahnen in hölle gekommen. hab mir nochmal nen neuen char zugelegt, weil der alte echt verskillt war( ich hab mit dem neuen char 30 level tiefer mehr schaden gemacht)und bin inzwischen wieder bei den docks von kurast in hölle. Aber wir 2 schaffen das noch vor diablo3, das schwöre ich^^



naja wenn ihr im internet spielt dann kann ich euch vllt helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ihr solltest aber Profi Charaktere sein da ich nur dort charaktere habe die das schaffen...
sonst kann ich euch nur raten durch tombruns bis 25 zu farmen und dann nochmal probieren....

wenn ihr online spielt add mal folgende accounts zu friendlist
/f a rungor1991
/f a rungor
/f a muler1991
/f a muler19912
/f a muler19913 

wenn ich auf keinem von denen on bin bin ich ned on^^


----------



## Bremgor (11. August 2009)

Nö, wir sind nicht online. Wir machen das immer zu weit über lan(ab d3 dann wohl auch über b-net). Aber ich glaub dieses mal wird es funktionieren.Das Hab ich im Urin! Aber danke für das Angebot. Ach das mit den tombruns bis level 25 hat sich schon lange erledigt, bin 79 und er 88^^ (wie gesagt hatte neu angefangen und hinke noch etwas hinterher)


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (24. September 2009)

Rungor schrieb:


> in diablo kann alles überral droppen...es hat aber bei bestimmten gegnern mehr chance...probiers mal auf baal hell...oder trade ein bischen mit PGs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja fast, es gibt Gegenstände die nur bei gewissen Gegnern droppen, bzw. fallen mir (abgesehen von Überbossen etc.) grade nur 3 Gegner* ein, die alles droppen können. Die würde ich dann aufsuchen bei der Setitem-Jagd *g*


* Pindle, Nihla und Baal (jeweils auf hell), wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist das an den Stufen der Gegner orientiert.


----------

